# cm4dx nightly install- Milestone X



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay so after finally getting back into recovery and from advice on others I am trying once again to install nightlies, thing is it won't let me. Every nightly that I have tried comes up with the following error
assert failed: run_program("/tmp/check_kernel") == 0
E: Error in /sdcard/cm_shadow_full-7.zip
(status 7)
Installation aborted.

Am I doing anything wrong?

Edit: okay over here at xda link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1131130
he had to change the scrpit of the kernel_check but didn't say how, can anyone tell me how to do it?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

dtpacula said:


> Okay so after finally getting back into recovery and from advice on others I am trying once again to install nightlies, thing is it won't let me. Every nightly that I have tried comes up with the following error
> assert failed: run_program("/tmp/check_kernel") == 0
> E: Error in /sdcard/cm_shadow_full-7.zip
> (status 7)
> ...


i think that means you have the wrong kernel.
did you sbf back to stock froyo 2.3.340 per cm7 instruction?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well the only 2 problems u could be having with that error is either ur not really on the right android version or the file u downloaded is corrupted...i would recommend downloading it again....but this time i would go ahead and get nightly 8. also tell me exactly what u did in order. did u .sbf at all? did u wipe data after u sbf'ed? are u rooted if u did sbf? and what verison of clockwork are u doing this in?


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> well the only 2 problems u could be having with that error is either ur not really on the right android version or the file u downloaded is corrupted...i would recommend downloading it again....but this time i would go ahead and get nightly 8. also tell me exactly what u did in order. did u .sbf at all? did u wipe data after u sbf'ed? are u rooted if u did sbf? and what verison of clockwork are u doing this in?


I have sbf'd so many times you don't know. I think because I am on the Milestone X their is a slight difference on the kernel, its the same one though because I installed the original cm4dx so its not that, the guy at xda just had to change a script in the kernel_check to make it work and it installed fine.

Here is the proccess
1. SBF'd
2. Installed cm4dx
3. downloaded nightly #7
4. flashed the new version of recovery
5. Try to install but come up with error.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well ya thats prob the problem....ur on the milestone X? but honestly u dont have to flash the regular version of cm4dx that came out in the beginning....heres what i did the other night

1. Flashed .340 sbf
2. Wiped data/factory reset from stock recovery.
3. Rooted it with z4root
4. Went into recovery using d2bootstrapper.
5. Then wiped data again and installed nightly 6...at the time

But i imagine 8 would work the same way...u dont have to have the first version installed to install the nightly


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

dtpacula said:


> I have sbf'd so many times you don't know. I think because I am on the Milestone X their is a slight difference on the kernel, its the same one though because I installed the original cm4dx so its not that, the guy at xda just had to change a script in the kernel_check to make it work and it installed fine.
> 
> Here is the proccess
> 1. SBF'd
> ...


milestone x has different kernel. so, there's your answer.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> well ya thats prob the problem....ur on the milestone X?


 hey synik, did you get the pm i sent you yesterday?


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> well ya thats prob the problem....ur on the milestone X?


 Milestone X yes, basically a generic Droid X, and I know what the problem is I just do not know how to change the script, I thought I had posted that: Noob move :\


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

razorloves said:


> milestone x has different kernel. so, there's your answer.


its the same kernel as the droid x other wise It would have failed installing the regular cm4dx, it had to be on .32 kernel which all milestone x's are on.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya i would imagine the kernels are the same but i updated my post above....try it exactly that way. and download the new nightly just to make sure u dont have a corrupted .zip


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> ya i would imagine the kernels are the same but i updated my post above....try it exactly that way. and download the new nightly just to make sure u dont have a corrupted .zip


okay will check back after I download nightly 8


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

just skip the step where u install the orig cm4dx. and just make sure u wipe data and try not using the new recovery. try using d2bootstrapper and just wipe data and install and see what happens


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> just skip the step where u install the orig cm4dx. and just make sure u wipe data and try not using the new recovery. try using d2bootstrapper and just wipe data and install and see what happens


okay after trying what you said I still get an error
assert failed: run_program("/tmp/check_kernel") == 0
E: Error in /sdcard/cm_shadow_full-8.zip
(status 7)
Installation aborted.

over at xda a guy posted this
The check_kernel script looks for:

"Linux localhost 2.6.32.9-g55626e1 #1 PREEMPT Sun Nov 7 23:24:32 CST 2010 armv7l GNU/Linux"

uname -a returns:
"Linux localhost 2.6.32.9-gace4441 #2 PREEMPT Mon Feb 7 18:23:06 CST 2011 armv7l GNU/Linux"

that is what is returning the error, the guy changed a script that allowed it to match his kernel and he was able to install the nightly without error, do you maybe know how to change the script? I messaged the guy on xda but he is offline, that is my solution, if I only new how to change the script.

Edit: I need the check_kernel script to match this: "Linux localhost 2.6.32.9-gace4441 #2 PREEMPT Mon Feb 7 18:23:06 CST 2011 armv7l GNU/Linux"

the one for the droid x is the first one and thats whats causing the problem


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm interesting....didnt know that info at all...but i dont know how to change it...but ill see if i can find any info about it.


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> hmm interesting....didnt know that info at all...but i dont know how to change it...but ill see if i can find any info about it.


thanks for the help


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

I think I figured it out, and found out where the check_kernel script is, will post back with results.

EDIT: so after editing the check_kernel script, the installation still aborts with no error this time, checking into it some more.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Watching a movie which is close to being over. So after that ill look around some more too

Sent from mi dx


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't find anything about it. Kinda confused the milestone x is the European version of the x or what exactly

Sent from mi dx


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> Can't find anything about it. Kinda confused the milestone x is the European version of the x or what exactly
> 
> Sent from mi dx


Well from the research I have done the milestone X is basically a unbranded droid x, for reginoal carriers like ACS, Cellular South, etc. Its just like the Original Droid, on my network, alltel, it is known as the milestone. The Model number for the Milestone X is MB809 and the Droid x is MB810


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm....did u find anymore info about why it wont install?


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> hmm....did u find anymore info about why it wont install?


no I have been at the college world series all day, going to give the check_kernel script one more go at it otherwise i think im s.o.l.


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

so it is currently installing, I think it worked!!!

Edit: Blah it didn't no check_kernel error but it is frozen at the Installling update. how impossible is this!?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

lol i dont kn0w man i hate it for u...wish i knew what to do


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

lemme ask pcs for u and see if theres anything he can tell me about this problem


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> lemme ask pcs for u and see if theres anything he can tell me about this problem


thanks man! ya I think there might be other milestone x users too that are looking for the answer lol


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

DX != Milestone X

That is the issue.


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

teh_g said:


> DX != Milestone X
> 
> That is the issue.


the only difference is it doesnt have that verizon logo. every custom ROM has worked for my milestone, liberty, apex, etc.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well problem...PCS doesnt even know how to fix it....he said hes never owned a milestone X. So he couldnt give me an anwser.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

success reported here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1131130


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya but hes not to clear on how he got it to work...i think he found that before...but we need some steps on how he changed the script


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> ya but hes not to clear on how he got it to work...i think he found that before...but we need some steps on how he changed the script


is that your way of challenging me to figure it out? lol


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

dtpacula said:


> no I have been at the college world series all day, going to give the check_kernel script one more go at it otherwise i think im s.o.l.


ok, i looked into this. the rc0 of cm4dx is missing instructions to check the kernel in the updater-script file located in META-INF\com\google\android . i know you said you changed the check_kernel script, but if you take these 3 lines out, it should work.

package_extract_file("system/etc/releaseutils/check_kernel", "/tmp/check_kernel");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/tmp/check_kernel");
assert(run_program("/tmp/check_kernel") == 0);

let us know how this goes.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hahaha good work...well tonight was my first night of learning about update scripts. so u #win lol


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

razorloves said:


> ok, i looked into this. the rc0 of cm4dx is missing instructions to check the kernel in the updater-script file located in META-INF\com\google\android . i know you said you changed the kernel_check script, but if you take these 3 lines out, it should work.
> 
> package_extract_file("system/etc/releaseutils/check_kernel", "/tmp/check_kernel");
> set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/tmp/check_kernel");
> ...


okay will do! I am currently downloading the most recent nightly and then I will give it a shot. Hopefully my power keeps on though bad storms threw the area :/


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

god i hope it works...iv been pulling for u for days now lol....but had no good anwser for u...but now we do thx to razor


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> god i hope it works...iv been pulling for u for days now lol....but had no good anwser for u...but now we do thx to razor


 haha, thanks man. i hope it does too. If it doesnt work, i have another trick up my sleeve. lol


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

razorloves said:


> haha, thanks man. i hope it does too. If it doesnt work, i have another trick up my sleeve. lol


anyway to keep track on installaton, it says installing update but I don't know if its frozen or not haha. I guess will find out soon.


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

razorloves said:


> haha, thanks man. i hope it does too. If it doesnt work, i have another trick up my sleeve. lol


lets here that other trick, installation keeps aborting







anyway to log the install so I know that is going on?

EDIT: Wait I think I made a personal error on my end, will re-let you guys know how it goes


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

so good news bad news

good news: IT INSTALLED YA! AJAJAJAJJAAJ

bad news: bootloop on cyanogen boot animation







going to wipe data and cache to see if that works

and now...
IT WORKS AH IM SO EXCITIED THANK YOU GUYS FOR THE HELP!!!!! I might have to stick with this nightly for awhile, I don't think I could go threw that again but you wouldn't belive the stupid mistake I did for a while this night, i put a zip in a zip so that was some of my problems when changing the check_kernel script too, the installer couldn't continue oh well
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

dtpacula said:


> so good news bad news
> 
> good news: IT INSTALLED YA! AJAJAJAJJAAJ
> 
> ...


i sent you a private message


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

which one are u installing?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

dtpacula said:


> so good news bad news
> 
> good news: IT INSTALLED YA! AJAJAJAJJAAJ
> 
> ...


saaaaweet, dude. haha. glad i could help out.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

to make it easy for yourself next time around, just open the zip with winrar, navigate to the updater-script file, double click on it, it will ask what program to use, use notepad++(if you dont have it, install it), delete the three lines listed below, close the file, it will ask to save so click on save, then it will ask you if you wish to update it in the archieve, choose yes. then you're done. takes about 30 seconds. if that.

package_extract_file("system/etc/releaseutils/check_kernel", "/tmp/check_kernel");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/tmp/check_kernel");
assert(run_program("/tmp/check_kernel") == 0);

i'm curious about your bootloop though. did you check the md5 after downloading?


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

razorloves said:


> to make it easy for yourself next time around, just open the zip with winrar, navigate to the updater-script file, double click on it, it will ask what program to use, choose wordpad, delete the three lines, close the file, it will ask to save so click on save, then it will ask you if you wish to update it in the archieve, choose yes. then you're done. takes about 30 seconds. if that.
> 
> i'm curious about your bootloop though. did you check the md5 after downloading?


nope, should I have? I just formated data and wiped cache and that booted it up fine


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

dtpacula said:


> nope, should I have? I just formated data and wiped cache and that booted it up fine


yes, definitely check it. all too often i hear of problems from corrupted downloads.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

razorloves said:


> yes, definitely check it. all too often i hear of problems from corrupted downloads.


 either corrupted downloads or not being on the right version of android(which in this case is not ur problem)


----------



## Yankzfan007 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow someone else had the Milestone X! lol
I got CM4DX booting on my phone but lost my data connection!
I got back to my old baseband, but still have no data connection!
I tried airplane mode, rebooting, all that good stuff....

Any idea guys??


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

Yankzfan007 said:


> Wow someone else had the Milestone X! lol
> I got CM4DX booting on my phone but lost my data connection!
> I got back to my old baseband, but still have no data connection!
> I tried airplane mode, rebooting, all that good stuff....
> ...


who is your carrier? the CM4DX dosen't change your baseband so I am confused... you might have to sbf.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

dtpacula said:


> who is your carrier? the CM4DX dosen't change your baseband so I am confused... you might have to sbf.


and which version did u install? i would recommend installing the latest nightly. and DT is correct it doesnt change ur baseband.


----------

